

Technologies we've used to improve the Mixlr Livepage - transmit101
http://dev.mixlr.com/2014/02/03/5-technologies-weve-used-to-improve-the-mixlr-livepage/

======
pattisapu
Mixlr is a great platform. Autechre did a couple of epic day-long live DJ sets
on it and it was cool chatting with people around the world about the
different tracks that were popping up, for hours on end. Interesting way to
experience live music.

